
Using Anki to remember what you read - AgharaShyam
https://superorganizers.substack.com/p/how-to-build-a-learning-machine
======
camillovisini
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22492381](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22492381)

